

5 reasons Ubuntu 12.04 won't be my main OS... yet. - domainkiller
http://icorbin.com/why-ubuntu-12-04-wont-be-my-main-os-yet/2819

======
klez
As an alternative to 1Password, have you ever tried KeePassX?

It seems to have all you asked for in the article
<http://www.keepassx.org/features/>

~~~
domainkiller
Thanks Klez, this does look like pretty damn close. The reason I really love
1Password is that it works on Android and iOS too, giving you a truly central
password manager.

